# Polish



## Lance (Mar 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## sweetheart014 (Dec 21, 2013)

It's soooo cute!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

You have to love their hair doos just about as cute as can be.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

What a doll!!!


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

Adorable ! !


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

lovely photo. they look alot like silkies dont they ?


----------

